# Agility Exercises for Lisl?



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I haven't decided whether or not to commit to this yet, but we have been having fun on our walks and in the back yard.

Lisl has been jumping 24"+ hurdles. All I did was stand up a few pieces of left over plywood in the back yard.

On our walks there is a bedding store that has these two-sided sidewalk signs that are hinged at the top displayed on the sidewalk.

I started her jumping these about a week ago. She seems to enjoy it and it gives her some added exercise. I don't know if the business owner has seen us, but passing traffic always gives us a wave.

We also walk by several houses that have brick or concrete retaining walls at the sidewalk where the front yard ends. Lisl has been walking on these wall tops, but she is sometimes still a little afraid. They are about 40" high in spots. I think these two exercises have really helped her confidence as she becomes a young dog.

Without turning this into a chore and keep her having fun and exercising her, what else could I come up with for the back yard?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Michael!
You said she is a "young" dog....how young?
The reason I ask is because if she is younger than 16 months old and her growth plates are not closed yet, jumping her 24" is to high. It could cause injury. 
Just a word of caution: If she happens to fall off of that wall, it will be a LONG time (if ever!) before she would trust another obstacle like that (ie: dog walk or teeter), I speak from experience on this one!
Here is some info to make your own agility equipment. You will be able to adjust the height on these!
This is a DYI page: DIY: Build Your Own Agility Jumps - Ammo the Dachshund
Here are the parts: Dog Agility Equipment | PVC Fittings | Do it Yourself Agility | D-I-Y Agility | Dog Agility Obstacles | Canine Agility Equipment | AgilityGear.com
Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what she said ^^^


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'm stopping this immediately.

She is only 12 months.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Michael!
She'd be fine with 4". 
*You can do something simple like lay a broom across 2 decorative bricks! 
*You could set up Cavalettis to help your dog become aware of its body. Take 6 to 8 pieces of the same size pvc bars/poles and lay them on the ground. The distance between the bars should be equal to the height of your dog’s withers or shoulders. For example, if your dog measures 20 inches to the top of his shoulder, place the cavalettis 20 inches apart. Start out by walking her thru them then eventually trotting!
*You could get a 12" wide x 8' long x 2" thick board, lay it on the ground and teach her to walk on it, again teaching body awareness!
*You can Google - How to start a puppy in agility and watch some videos!
Just start slow and have fun!
Moms


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the hints and tips. She seems to like this stuff. You should see her leap over the end table and me on the end of the couch and land on the second cushion.

This dog can jump.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Thanks for the hints and tips. She seems to like this stuff. You should see her leap over the end table and me on the end of the couch and land on the second cushion.
> 
> This dog can jump.


Michael, you should seek out a beginner's agility class in your area and ask if you can come and watch a class (without your Fur Baby). She would have SO much fun and it is such a "bond building" activity for you both! The courses are usually one day per week for 6 to 8 weeks and you could decide if you like it and then, continue or not. Our dogs LOVE it so much, they start to cry and whine when we are about a mile away from our agility site and then when we get there it's full out, non stop, BARKING!
Moms


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with Momto2GSD's, find a class in your area. It's so much fun, you'll have other crazy dog people there, and you'll get an idea what type of equipment you may want to build and add to your yard (or not).

Agility, whether you choose to go to a dog show later or not (and why not!  ) is just a blast. But with great trainers your dog isn't just learning the equipment (which ends up being only about 1/4 of 'agility' ) but YOU as the HANDLER get to learn the other 3/4 of what 'agility' is. And that's getting your dog around the course, off leash, to do things in the proper order! 

It's funny because the teamwork involved in agility ends up being much more about the space/area BETWEEN pieces of equipment because that's where all the handling and information is given by a good handler. So the earlier you find some good classes the earlier you start learning YOUR job while the dog is learning the easier stuff (doing the equipment the proper way, bars up, entry correct on weaves, 2on/2off on contacts...).

Good luck!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Maggie. Lisl and I just returned from a walk. She jumped on top of a five foot retaining wall a block from here.

I think Lisl is either part jack rabbit or part kangaroo. :shocked:

I wouldn't let her jump off though, I grabbed her and lifted her off to the ground. Lisl can really jump.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jump her 12 inches and stay away from the weave poles. I agree with MaggieRoseLee start agility classes.


----------

